# Ramark



## Guest (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello, this message is for D&R Services. I would very much like to correspond with you in regards to different ways to expand my business. I just most recently moved to Las Vegas, Nevada and I have already started doing Hipr, Initial, Routine and Merchant Site inspections. I would like some information on how to capitalize on my market . Thank you.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Ramark said:


> Hello, this message is for D&R Services. I would very much like to correspond with you in regards to different ways to expand my business. I just most recently moved to Las Vegas, Nevada and I have already started doing Hipr, Initial, Routine and Merchant Site inspections. I would like some information on how to capitalize on my market . Thank you.


Mike doesn't post very often so something like this is best sent to his inbox where he'll see it. Chances are, your post will be buried by the time he DOES log on.

With a subject line like RAMARK, he may not even look at the post.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you Linda for that insight. My name is Marcus and I am new in this field and I am looking to grow my business. I am in the Las Vegas so if you have any work in my area maybe you and I could work together on a project. Once again thank you for your comments.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

I get absolutely nothing in Vegas anymore. Message Mike.

To be honest, I'm not sure you're even supposed to be soliciting work in a forum thread. Mods???

Linda


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Well thank you anyway. I do appreciate your reply. As for looking for work, is there some guidelines to using this site?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

a1propertyclean said:


> I get absolutely nothing in Vegas anymore. Message Mike.
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure you're even supposed to be soliciting work in a forum thread. Mods???
> 
> Linda


Not the greatest etiquette, but we don't mind much as long as it is not spamming.



Ramark said:


> Well thank you anyway. I do appreciate your reply. As for looking for work, is there some guidelines to using this site?


We have a sub forum under the community section for "looking for work" which you can freely post. 

None of my business, but if you are new to the p&p field, watch what and who you work for. It can get unpleasant quickly. 

We also have a sister site that may have more in depth help for you. 

http://www.preservationtalk.com/


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> Not the greatest etiquette, but we don't mind much as long as it is not spamming.


Okay, cool. Wasn't sure. 

Linda


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you Kent, I will most definitely check out the sister site.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone out there know what pictures should be taken when performing a trash out?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

:no::laughing::no::laughing::no::laughing::whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Ramark said:


> Anyone out there know what pictures should be taken when performing a trash out?


Seriously?????? I am not even going to touch that one.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Seriously?????? I am not even going to touch that one.


Pictures??

What are those :whistling:whistling:whistling


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

before taking pant off, during taking pant off and after taking pant off :thumbup:and oh don't forgot a BIG JAR OF VASLINE :clap::clap::laughing::


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Well ok, I think.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

MichiganREO I have just one more , if I may. How do you remove a vehicle from a property?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Contact the client.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

Ramark said:


> MichiganREO I have just one more , if I may. How do you remove a vehicle from a property?


Check your State Law etc...... and Contact client - whatever THEY INSTRUCTED YOU TO DO PLEASE PLEASE have everything in WRITING AND SIGNED BY YOUR CLIENT/PAPER PUSHER.....IF YOR SCREW-UP NO AMOUNT OF VASLINE IN THIS WORLD CAN SAVE YOUR BEHIND:no:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

MichiganREO, thank you very kindly!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

:-0


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

:-0


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Ramark said:


> Anyone out there know what pictures should be taken when performing a trash out?


Ramark. Good Lord man. Please take this with all seriousness. You have missed the boat. It is 5 years past. The questions you just asked show a level of ignorance that is scarey for people eperienced in this field. Please do not take that as an insult.

I am sure we all wish you well, but you should not be doing this work. Get with a company that can hire you as an employee (will be very hard in Vegas now-a-days), and work for them to learn the buisness. 

I used to live near where your office address is.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> Ramark. Good Lord man. Please take this with all seriousness. You have missed the boat. It is 5 years past. The questions you just asked show a level of ignorance that is scarey for people eperienced in this field. Please do not take that as an insult.
> 
> I am sure we all wish you well, but you should not be doing this work. Get with a company that can hire you as an employee (will be very hard in Vegas now-a-days), and work for them to learn the buisness.
> 
> I used to live near where your office address is.


He does HIPR's. He will be out of business in no time. AMS fellow I presume.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> Ramark. Good Lord man. Please take this with all seriousness. You have missed the boat. It is 5 years past. The questions you just asked show a level of ignorance that is scarey for people eperienced in this field. Please do not take that as an insult.
> 
> I am sure we all wish you well, but you should not be doing this work. Get with a company that can hire you as an employee (will be very hard in Vegas now-a-days), and work for them to learn the buisness.
> 
> I used to live near where your office address is.


 Warranpiece,I am trying to learn my way around the buisness and appreciate any all information. Thank you for your time.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

For your own well being, get on as a sub for a local contractor. You are a tuna swimming in a sea on sharks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

Ramark said:


> Warranpiece,I am trying to learn my way around the buisness and appreciate any all information. Thank you for your time.


Nobody is trying to hate on you my friend. But be assured, you do not know what you are getting into. You should learn the buisness by working with a responsible company in the buisness. Get with someone as a sub, and work with them. 

Asking people on a message board how to take pictures of a trash out, and remove a vehicle, means you are not ready to do either one. This is a friendly piece of advise Ramark. I assure you of that. You are entering a field that propably 90% of the people here are looking for a way out of.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

I thank you again sir. Do you know of anyone who would be willing to take on sub? I am trying to make a living out here and have to start from somewhere! Don't we all come out the womb crawling and crying?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Not me- 



I kicked and chewed my way out, rappelled down moms leg on my umbilical- tied it off to properly secure it- then grabbed a Dozer and went to work!

Lmao- sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

SMARTASS! LOL.:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Booyah!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks man, trying to keep all this light you know.:whistling. Just trying to figure it out!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

You'll get it.

Find your niche and get really good at it!

Soon- you'll be able to school the noobs.

You'll find a lot of good help here- I lurked for quite awhile before joining. 

Some of the guys (and ladies) on here can come off gruff and grumpy- but they know what they are talking about- and speak from experience. 

Even if they sound a bit gruff- they are trying to help. 


(I found my niche. I EXCEL at being a smartass!):laughing:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey Cruz, appreciate that. I wont quite! Can't, too far in now. But I look forward to the journey and challenge! Thanks again.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Ramark said:


> I thank you again sir. Do you know of anyone who would be willing to take on sub? I am trying to make a living out here and have to start from somewhere! Don't we all come out the womb crawling and crying?


Hey there Ramark. Please know I have not meant to try to scare you off. 

So how about a few questions. What is your background (I don't need your astrological sign or anything)? What experience in the field do you already have if any? What market did you move from to get to Vegas? What kind of equipment do you already own?

If nothing else I can tell you who to NOT work with in Vegas.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

The short. Journalism / Photography. I hold a B.A. in both. Experience: I have a friend who does PP and introduced me to this field. I have a truck, generator (7000), ohms meter, circuit tester, air compressor, 6ft ladder, power drill set, tool box (the reg's), Fuji Digital, 17" laptop, mobile hot spot and a lot of desire over here! I'm ready to go.:boxing:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

NAMFS. Look there for a contractor.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

You wouldnt happen to know any in my area do you? If not how does one go about looking for a contractor?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

Ah, just caught that Long day! Thank you .:thumbsup:


----------

